# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  LAIKA - F - mini BA - née 2016 - TAMARA RUE ROUMANIE - TRES SOCIABLE ET CURIEUSE

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* LAIKA
*Type:* Berger Allemand
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Petit
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* SIREN N°795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* Dans la rue

Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *LAIKA*

*Situation :* A la chaîne chez des habitants
*Sexe :* Femelle
*Race :* Croisée
*Taille :* petite à moyenne
*Age :* Née en 2016
*Stérilisée :* Oui
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*


*Histoire:*
Laïka appartient à une famille très pauvre qui vit à côté de la fourrière. Elle est toujours à la chaîne, sans aucun abri pour se protéger et très souvent sans eau ni nourriture.
L'association roumaine a stérilisé Laïka afin qu'elle ne fasse pas de portée et la famille a autorisé l'association à lui trouver une famille. Il fait très froid en Roumanie et il faut sortir Laïka de là le plus rapidement possible ! 

* Caractère:*
Laïka, malgré sa vie de misère, est une chienne incroyablement gentille et sociable.
Dès qu'elle voit un humain s'approcher d'elle, elle est folle de joie et saute pour avoir des caresses et des papouilles.
C'est une chienne très curieuse et pleine de vie qui vit malheureusement au bout d'une chaîne.
Laïka est OK avec les autres chiens.

*Laïka est une jeune chienne pas du tout compliquée et très sociable qui pourrait convenir à des débutants.**
Il faudra malgré tout lui apprendre la vie en maison, et donc la propreté, ainsi que les ordres de bases et le rappel. Malgré tout, elle n'est pas traumatisé et est très réceptive !
Qui va sortir la belle Laïka de sa situation délicate ?* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*












-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Laïka sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.
Laïka peut-être adoptée en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...urieuse#673132
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

*La gentille LAIKA , attachée dans le froid par ses proprios,  a besoin d'une bonne famille adoptive !*

----------


## CBM

Lien BASF : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...maitres#556222

----------


## Vegane7

Laïka a besoin de marraines ?


FB fait de mon côté :


*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater*


Vite, une famille !

----------


## Vegane7

Une donatrice demande ceci :


"Juste une question ...pourquoi l'association ne lui fait pas un abri avec du polystyrène des cartons un grand plastique. .. c'est pas grand chose mais c'est mieux que rien ... je sais ça doit pas être facile mais si la famille accepte de la faire adopter je pense. .j'espère ...qu'elle sera d'accord pour l'abri ... C'est juste une idée. ..pas une critique ..."

----------


## France34

Bonne question . LullaC  y répondra certainement quand elle en aura la possibilité .

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Je vais demander si quelque chose a été fait. 

Le problème c'est que la fourrière est à côté d'une espèce de décharge et que des Roms ou de pauvres roumains viennent récupérer des trucs pour chez eux (ou leur abri de fortune pour certain). Si on place un abri un peu "bien", il sera sûrement récupéré par d'autres pour être revendu ou utiliser autrement ...

----------


## Vegane7

Laïka a-t-elle besoin d'un marrainage de 65 € ou pas ?

----------


## France34

La proximité des roms ou autres met encore plus en danger les pauvres chiens qui sont dans la rue , et même ceux qui sont à la fourrière (vols).  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Je croyais que Laïka était réservée par "Ignace de Loyola" via FB.
C'est validé ou pas ?
Merci de me répondre pour ne pas que je commette d'impairs sur mon FB où j'ai annoncé qu'elle était réservée.

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Je n'ai aucune demande d'adoption pour laika via Mukitza et nous ne sommes pas au courant ...

----------


## Vegane7

Eh ben...
Je vais relancer cette étrange personne alors.

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles récentes de LAIKA ?

----------


## Vegane7

Je demande sur le forum.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Réservée asso Pattes et Tic pour aller en FA en France.
En principe LAÏKA rentre sous peu.

----------


## France34

Eh bien , ça a été rapide cette fois-ci ! Bon voyage à LAIKA !

----------


## France34

LullaC , LAIKA est-elle arrivée en FRANCE ?

----------


## Vegane7

Non, LAÏKA est toujours bloquée dans son horrible famille et Mukitza semble ne rien faire pour débloquer la situation, alors même qu'une dame l'attend en France...
J'espère me tromper mais bon.

----------


## France34

LAIKA a-t-elle rejoint la dame qui l'a réservée , en France ?

----------


## pouetpouet

des nouvelles ???

----------


## Laplanchef

Bonjour avons nous des nouvelles ? Sera t elle ramener en france prochainement ?

----------


## thalie

Des nouvelles?

----------


## France34

Apparemment LAIKA est toujours bloquée chez ses "proprio" ! Triste !

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un sait ce que devient cette pauvre LAIKA ?

----------


## bab

Pas de nouvelles de Laika depuis mars 2018 (2 ans)  ::  ::  ::

----------


## France34

C'est une grande honte !!! ::

----------


## France34

Pauvre LAIKA , bien oubliée !  ::

----------


## France34

Mukitza n'a pas donné de nouvelles de la pauvre LAIKA *depuis 2 ans* ; c'est triste ! ::

----------


## guy16

selon mukitza,reste chez sa proprio

----------


## Monkey

Mince...

----------

